# Feedback wanted



## anthemsandall (Mar 5, 2015)

I finally got my own website up in late January and would like some feedback if you have a moment to take a look and let me know what you think.
Nicholaskrawczyk.com

Thank you for your time.


----------



## AceCo55 (Mar 6, 2015)

I really liked your images - very nice work.

I'm guessing you are going for a minimalist look for your website? I think it comes at the expense of ease of navigation and information though. 

Each of your sub-categories (in your Portfolio) has a different method of navigating ... is that a deliberate choice? Not sure it helps a visitor.

I was surprised not to see an "About" category on the navigation menu. I see you have it in your "Contact" page - its not a place I would normally look to find more about the photographer. On your contact page you have " For Serious Inquiries ....". I would think about the message you might be sending with "Serious" - if it were me I would not use it. If you find you are getting inundated with "non-serious" inquiries, then maybe have it.
I would get rid of the gmail account - screams amateur. Maybe look into Wufoo forms - free and much more professional looking.

You say you are available for hire as a freelance photographer. I'd suggest providing a bit more detail about what kind of work you would be available for. (Weddings? Baby photos? Commercial product photography?). Again, a more detailed "About me" page would give prospective clients some idea of whether you would be a good fit for them. Are you willing to travel? How far?


----------



## anthemsandall (Mar 6, 2015)

AceCo55 said:


> I really liked your images - very nice work.
> 
> I'm guessing you are going for a minimalist look for your website? I think it comes at the expense of ease of navigation and information though.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I originally had an about me page but figured it was just Bloat, but I may actually bring it back now. Now as far as adding more info about me what do you suggest? I'm just trying to pick your brain a little. I want s clean minimal website that matches my style but would still like it to remain as professional as possible.


----------



## AceCo55 (Mar 7, 2015)

_"Nicholas Krawczyk is a documentary photographer based out of western massachusetts. He has done a series of documentary work in addition to live music and band promo work."_

Suggestions - off the top of my head:
Not being from the US, is it worth saying which part of Massachusetts you are based it?
Perhaps expand on the "documentary" work you have done and what areas you are looking to include in the future.
Why are you a documentary photographer? What is it about documentary that "gets your juices flowing" (Me ... I'm into sports because I love catching moments in time that the eye open can't see [the athleticism, the ball hitting the bat, the block, the twists and turns]. I love the emotion in sports. I love seeing the character of individuals shine through in my photos ... determination, effort, team work, joy, disappointment etc)
I would also love to read a little about your history/background. How did you get into documentary photography. How long have you been shooting (maybe).
What do you hope to achieve with your "style"?
What would you like to do in the future? What are you open to? Do you want to do more music promo work?
Are you willing to travel - maybe how far from your base?


----------

